# packaging



## Emilee (Mar 9, 2009)

I couldn't decide where best to post this, so hopefully someone can help me.

I'm looking for websites with interesting pictures of cigar band labelling for cp soap, and also for websites that sell the thick brown craft paper that makes for good cigar band labels.

any help much appreciated.

(I'm in New Zealand, so Aus/NZ websites are preferred, but everywhere else ok too)


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2009)

You can make cigar bands out of thin cardstock or even just printer paper if you are using a box.  I use the PrintMaster program and create my own cigar bands.  Half of the fun is creating your own.  I put my soaps in a brown soap box and use the cigar band for a product/ingredients label.

Here is a link for some creative labeling ideas:

http://www.pvsoap.com/how_to_wrap_soap.htm

http://www.pvsoap.com/labels.htm


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi I'm in Australia!  I use kraft for everything from envelopes to brochure to cigar bands.  I get it mostly from http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/PlazaDJ-Paper-Card-Supplies__W0QQ_armrsZ1  in Melbourne but I have got some cool kraft stickers fromhttp://www.kraftkottage.com/labels.html


----------

